# This might amaze you it did me



## zarterone (Jan 19, 2008)

I was sent this today

see what you get

At the end of this message, you are asked a question.
Answer it immediately. Don't stop and think about it.
Just say the first thing that pops into your mind.

This is a fun 'test'... AND kind of spooky at the same time! Give it a try, then e-mail it around (including back to me) and you'll see how many people you know fall into the same percentage as you. Be sure to put in the subject line if you are among the 98% or the 2%. You'll understand what that means after you finish taking the 'test.'

Now - just follow the instructions as quickly as possible.

Do not go to the next calculation before you have finished the previous one..

You do not need to write or remember the answers, just do it using your mind.

You'll be surprised.

Start:

How much is:
15 + 6

3 + 56

89 + 2

12 + 53

75 + 26

25 + 52

63 + 32

I know! Calculations are hard work, but it's! nearly over..

Come on, one more!

123 + 5

QUICK! THINK ABOUT A COLOR AND A TOOL!

Scroll further to the bottom!

A bit more...

You just thought about a red hammer, didn't you?

If this is not your answer, you are among 2% of people who have a different, if not abnormal, mind.

98% of the folks would answer a red hammer while doing this exercise.

If you do no t believe this, pass it around and you'll see.

Be sure to put in the subject line if you are among the 98% or the 2% and send to everyone, including the person that sent it to you. No virus found in this outgoing message.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Definitely 2%!!


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

yellow wrench :?

I guess my mind is a bit messed up


----------



## Colinthecop (Jan 2, 2008)

Red Hammer.


----------



## paulie1 (Mar 6, 2007)

Blue hammer [smiley=dizzy2.gif] 
2% for me then


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

J55TTC said:


> yellow wrench :?
> 
> I guess my mind is a bit messed up


Good choice mine was a yellow spanner


----------



## tod (Jun 9, 2007)

Pink 10lb mash hammer


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Blue Spade :?


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Blue Spade :?


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

Blue hammer for me too. That must be a big 2% :lol:


----------



## Major Problem (Jan 9, 2007)

Red spanner - I'm not sure those percentages are going to stand up to scrutiny (unless we seasonally adjust them and don't include mortgages! :lol: )


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Ochre Junior Hacksaw


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Magenta size 8 torque wrench, with green spots being carried by a nurse called Nigel.

0.0002%?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

A Red Saw came to my mind


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

red pliers


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Half way between 2% and 98%


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Proud to be in the minority


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Yellow Hammer....

.....I'm abnormal. 8)

I think this test is proving that ALL TT owners are abnormal, isn't it ?......I'm happy with that result


----------



## DAZ3247 (Oct 30, 2007)

shit. red hammer.


----------



## Lock_Stock (May 22, 2007)

black spade???????????

2%....... absolute bollox........


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

98% for me - red hammer :roll:


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2008)

Freaky. Red hammer.

CAn someone explain how this works ?


----------



## Major Problem (Jan 9, 2007)

Lock_Stock said:


> black spade???????????


I'm not sure you're allowed to think that any more.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Blue screw driver :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## ashrey_tt (Sep 29, 2007)

blue spanner

this 2% keeps getting bigger :lol:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

yellow hammer for me.


----------



## GEM (Jun 21, 2007)

Red Saw for me.
John.


----------



## kwaTTro (Jul 5, 2005)

blue hammer


----------



## Lock_Stock (May 22, 2007)

Major Problem said:


> Lock_Stock said:
> 
> 
> > black spade???????????
> ...


don't get it?....am I missing something?


----------



## taylormade-tt (May 14, 2007)

Blue hammer


----------



## Sisttr (Aug 29, 2007)

Red hammer for me. Freaky!


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

Yellow Hammer for me. Seems like Hammer is the "tool" of choice.


----------



## TGS (Jun 24, 2007)

Blue Hammer. I guess I used a calc and thought about bashing the calc with a hammer.


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

aston martin dbs and large boobs. :wink:


----------

